# 26-point buck



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

MO - Novinger girl snags massive 26-point buck

NOVINGER, Mo. - Even an avid deer hunter like Kim Harden was surprised at what she found Sunday morning on the property of her parents, Carrol and Denise Harden.

What she discovered lying in the brush was a 26-point buck she killed with a .243 single-shot rifle.

Harden, a senior at Novinger High School, thought she shot a 10- or 12-point buck until she moved closer to the target.

http://www.kirksvilledailyexpress.com/articles/2006/11/15/sports/sports1.txt>


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Holy CoW!!! :yikes:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I bet after all the excitement died down and the brain started clickin, her first thought was, "How the heck am I gonna get this hog out of the woods?" I know that would be my second thought!!!!!:lol:


----------



## WishIwasAHuntingWidow (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow that's amazing! WOO HOO! I hope to do the same!


----------

